# Capuchins



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

Well I was for quite sometime searching for a pair of ring tail lemurs and I couldn't get hold of a pair anywhere. But in my searches I came across these amazing guys. Here is some pics of my male and female capuchins, I must say I have had them a few weeks and they are truly fantastic to keep.






















































































































Hope you all enjoy


----------



## KingElf (Sep 23, 2013)

Gorgeous capuchins. great Setup too. Nice to see that there not dressed up in baby clothes and being pushed around in a pram. :2thumb: 
: victory: :no1:


----------



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

Thanks king elf, that is one thing that will never happen, no clothes and no nappies, to me they are my hobby and for me an my family to enjoy watching them from the garden or my sunroom looking for food and cracking nuts etc it's great coming up with new ways to keep them intrested for food enrichment, I'm looking forward to better weather coming in to try flavoured ice blocks with fruit in them hung from the branches


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Saw the title and thought oh god another one..
But was pleasantly surprised, lovely set up and beautiful primates  they're lovely!


----------



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

Thank you, plan is to extend their outdoor a bit wider come summer time so they have more room


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

nice mate.
wife likes them but never a species I fancied.
but she usually gets her way.
just hope you never need to catch up.
males not very forgiving.lol
my mate cant go in where his male is in one of his groups.
nice enclosures as expected mate.
good health to enjoy my friend.


----------



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

Thanks peter, believe it or not the pair actually originally came from Scotland but don't know where! How many does your colleague have? Yea I hope I never get bitten the males canines are slightly longer than my huskies lol but I definately notice a difference in keeping them from the marms, they are so strong and their intelligence is unbelievable! So I hope I have many good years to come with them! I was thinking if I ever need to catch about trying in advance to do some crate training with food etc so it's less stressful


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

The way to go with it.lol
or get another to catch.
he has 2 large groups.
amongst others.


----------



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

Awesome lucky him  do you know Peter what age caps continue to breed to as they live quite long in captivity 35-45 years, as I was looking through some zoological research and it was stating that female caps don't go through menopause so I was wondering does that mean can they still reproduce late on! I don't mind if they don't breed but would be happy if they did to build up a small troop!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

pretty sure they can breed late on.
think they are a fair age before starting to breed.
but its only one male that will mate.
do know good varied diet has alot to do with it.


----------



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

Yea male tufted caps reach maturity at round 7 years and females at 5 years! They are given a good diet at the min,, every day they get apple, pear, orange, turnip, carrot, cucumber, celery, tomatoe, boiled potatoe banana, grapes an some mango, for forage mix daily they get, Brazil nuts, hazel nuts, walnuts and monkey nuts all in there shells for them to open, then a scattered parrot mix of seeds! Then few times a week get sweet potatoe, boiled eggs an some whole meal bread an wheatabix mixed with water an a but of pure honey! What you think peter anything else you think would benifit them an I will add it in?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

jonnybrfc said:


> Yea male tufted caps reach maturity at round 7 years and females at 5 years! They are given a good diet at the min,, every day they get apple, pear, orange, turnip, carrot, cucumber, celery, tomatoe, boiled potatoe banana, grapes an some mango, for forage mix daily they get, Brazil nuts, hazel nuts, walnuts and monkey nuts all in there shells for them to open, then a scattered parrot mix of seeds! Then few times a week get sweet potatoe, boiled eggs an some whole meal bread an wheatabix mixed with water an a but of pure honey! What you think peter anything else you think would benifit them an I will add it in?


 not really my area mate but sounds good.


----------



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

Why capuchins are not pets an do not want cuddles! Look at those nashers ouch :-(


----------



## Meerkatarmy (May 13, 2012)

Don't capuchins need live food too.

Still don't think primates should be kept as pets and capuchins live in much bigger family groups than to but it is refreshing to see A faily decent set up and not Kept as replacement babies


----------



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

They do get live food, locusts and meal worms every other day! If they breed the offspring will remain to build up troop! 
I would disagree with you with primates being kept as pets, I don't agree with the keeping in their own or in small cages or to be dressed up etc, I do however spend a lot of time and money on my setups and as varied diet as I can provide, I enjoy watching them behave in as natural environment as possible! I believe that some private keepers provide better homes and care for their primates than some zoos etc which can be quite shabby and neglected, as long as they are given plenty of enrichment and allowed to behave and exhibit natural behaviours and provided with big enclosures and good varied diet and most importantly company of their own kind, I don't see them any difference in keeping them in captivity to meerkats or any other exotics! Thank you for you kind comments though but I do not consider them my pets like my dogs, I let them be what they are and enjoy watching rather then restraining and putting in clothes or forcing them to be something they aren't


----------



## Meerkatarmy (May 13, 2012)

O I agree vast majority of zoos aren't very good


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

jonnybrfc said:


> Yea male tufted caps reach maturity at round 7 years and females at 5 years! They are given a good diet at the min,, every day they get apple, pear, orange, turnip, carrot, cucumber, celery, tomatoe, boiled potatoe banana, grapes an some mango, for forage mix daily they get, Brazil nuts, hazel nuts, walnuts and monkey nuts all in there shells for them to open, then a scattered parrot mix of seeds! Then few times a week get sweet potatoe, boiled eggs an some whole meal bread an wheatabix mixed with water an a but of pure honey! What you think peter anything else you think would benifit them an I will add it in?


that awkward moment monkeys eat better than i do.


----------

